
Show HN: CardForm – Build Websites Using Trello as Your CMS - slakr
http://cardform.co
======
fiatjaf
PERMANENT ERROR GENERATING SITE.

There was a problem generating your site that cannot be corrected. Please
delete and recreate.

~~~
fiatjaf
Ok, it is working on the second try.

~~~
slakr
Sorry - for some reason Trello wouldn't let us create a Board the first time.
We're looking into why it happened.

